# SMS-Mehrwertdienst-Fallen bei Handys  in Österreich



## Wembley (5 Juli 2006)

Ein Bericht der Arbeiterkammer auf orf.at



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Bei jedem zweiten Angebot war der verrechnete Preis teurer als der beworbene, Abofallen lauerten, es gab oft erhebliche Empfangsprobleme und Bestellungen wurden immer wieder ohne das nötige Bestätigungs-SMS des Nutzers verrechnet.



Der Link: http://help.orf.at/?story=4854

Gruß
Wembley


----------

